# Only in America



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

I screwed up the post trying to get rid of the red tint to it from my lens but....


For those who don't know, This was taken on a street in New York state


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah I doubt seriously you would ever see a Brit, with an American flag on their license plate...
lol


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I doubt seriously you would ever see a Brit, with an American flag on their license plate...
> lol



And parked on the wrong side of the road. And if this was done on the big Isle, there would either be a ticket on the "windscreen" or it would be hanging off the end of a tow truck.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 12, 2008)

You are completely right.. lol


----------



## Battou (Feb 12, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yeah I doubt seriously you would ever see a Brit, with an American flag on their license plate...
> lol



lol Euro tags are not very accepting of decorations like that....atleast what I have seen of them.


----------



## ScottS (Feb 12, 2008)

Silly silly silly...


----------

